# Billing UA and Preventive Med



## MarieL (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can bill a UA with a Preventive Med visit?  Also can you bill a Pulse ometer reading separately?


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, you can code the UA. Pulse Ox is usually bundled into any other service provided.


----------



## MarieL (Feb 27, 2008)

*billing UA w/ Preventative Med. visit*

Rhonda,
To bill a UA w/ a Preventative Med. code do you have to have a separate dx to cover it or can you use the V code for the UA also? 

Thanks


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Feb 27, 2008)

If it was ordered as part of the preventative you would code the v code unless the patient was suffering from symptoms


----------



## wvmrpaggeot (Apr 23, 2008)

*denied ua with preventative*

Do you know of any reason why some payers will not pay for the ua with the preventative visit, stating it is included in the cost of the basic procedure (the physical 99381-99395).  I have run out of ammunition for appealing these with a certain payer and to no avail.  We have just started sending them all out to the labs which is alot of work for the nursing staff.


----------

